

Ask HN: Browser Plugin that filters low quality web pages - znt

Is there a web service which lets you install a plugin that filters "legal" but low quality sites?<p>Let's say I'm surfing the web, I click on a link in some blog. The link directs me to a low quality web site. By low quality, I mean people (who also have the plugin) have visited that page before I did, and left under 5 seconds or so. Instead of redirecting to the linked page a warning appears and tells me if I really want to visit that page
as it seems to have a low quality rating (high bounce rate).<p>The bounce rates of different web pages are then analyzed and user clients will frequently get updated with webpage quality filter list.<p>TL;DR: A plugin which is like Xmarks but indexes the pages you (and others) don't like and lets you know if you're about to visit one.<p>Anyone would care to use a plugin like this?
======
donohoe
There Be Dragons.

A high bounce rate does not mean low-quality by itself. You'd definitely need
to wrap some other indicators in there too. I think that would naturally
become clearer by itself as you developed is.

I have no need for such a service. Then again, I said that about Twitter
too...

~~~
JoshCole
Plus the sleazy sites that one would most want to avoid wouldn't be stopped by
the filter. I'm thinking of those sites that pop up with, "WAIT! DON'T LEAVE!
I'M SELLING YOU SOMETHING!" when you click the back button.

